# How to unlock a phone in Canada?



## hypo

Does anyone have any experience with unlocking phones in BC? Are there any websites or places that you can recommend? Can I unlock my phone while its in use on a plan? Does it matter how old the phones are, or if they are not registered any longer? How much does the service cost on average?

I've never unlocked a phone before so I was curious if anyone knew.


----------



## kcowan

If you are lucky, there will be free codes online. But more realistically, you will need an expert. There is a small cellular shop near the Richmond Centre Mall that will unlock one for $20 and 2 for $30. I unlocked 2 craigslist Motorola phones for use in Mexico.


----------



## m3s

Takes about 30 seconds to unlock an iPhone or smartphone because you have access to the software like a computer

The old phones are harder for that reason.


----------



## JAV

I haven't unlocked a phone in BC but I have had my last three phones unlocked here in Toronto. Obviously that helps you none but my two cents... Get it done in a store, not over the net. This is especially true if you have brand new model of phone. I bought an HTC Legend a few months back at the mall phone retailer and it was locked to Bell. The guy at the counter had the card of a gadget retailer in another mall that unlocked phones but and it was a hassle to get the codes. It took him over 45 minutes to find the right code but his persistence paid off. You won't get that service from a website. For comparison, took my latest BlackBerry there and it was done in 2 minutes.

Internet is a crap shoot.


----------



## Addy

Do the phones stay unlocked when you update the software?


----------



## w0nger

this would be easier to answer if we knew what kind of phone you had...


----------



## financialnoob

Certain cell phone providers will also offer this service. I believe Bell charges $75, Koodo charges $50, others not so sure. For most, they won't do it if the phone is still being subsidized under some type of contract (like you sign up for a 3-year contract and you got the phone for free). 

It's more expensive than some of the websites or going to some types of kiosks, but it's also "legit" and so they can't re-lock the phone later, which I've read about.


----------



## seanatis

A quick Google search will give you tons of companies that sell unlock codes. I unlocked my Storm for $9 I think...


----------



## BC_Doc

Bell phones use a "network lock" and a "service provider lock."

To unlock my Bell phone, I used fastgsm.com

Telus phones use only a single lock. For my wife's phone, I used mobileincanada.com

Both companies were good to work with. Price with each was $20.

When I travel in the U.S., I've purchased a SIM card from T-mobile for each phone. $100 buys you 1000 minutes that don't expire for a year. Add a nominal "top-up" before the year is up, and the clock resets for another year.

I was badly gouged once by Bell while traveling in the US. I've sworn to never let this happen again.

If unlocking a phone is too much hassle, a prepaid Samsung phone from T-mobile will only set you back something like $30-40. 

Hope this helps.


----------

